# WAHL clippers (Need help with repair)



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I know there are a few groomers on board and I am in the hopes of finding some help. 

I have a pair of WAHL Metro clippers and have been using them for years now. Since Ted's hair has grown out and he's become quite the good little grooming buddy I wanted to start shaving him myself. I used them a few times and they worked like new and all of a sudden they have started making this terrible loud buzzing sound. 

Oil hasn't helped, and when taking it apart I found nothing out of order. They have been cleaned, but I can't find a problem other than the noise.

Now I understand they are a cheap pair of clippers and pretty old, but to start making this noise? 

Thank you for any hints, tips, or info.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with these particular clippers, but will try to help if I can. Is it the blade doing the actual rattling? Or does it sound like the motor inside? I googled them, and see that the blade is an adjusting one. If the blade is the rattling, it could be a few things. The clipper could have been dropped, banged, or jostled, causing the blade to be nonaligned now. Not really a fix for that, as it wouldn't be cost effective to send the blade off for sharpening, realignment because the clipper seems to sell for around $25. Have you tried adjusting the blade and seeing if its not just one setting that rattles? Regardless, if they were mine, I would just junk them, and invest in a decent pair of clippers, with detachable blades. The clippers sold like yours, with those adjustable blades are generally not very effective for dog hair, and dont' hold up well. It could also be the blade drive, again, I don't know if you can find one to replace it, or if it would be cost effective to do so. Maybe someone else will have some better advice for you.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

In the next few months I'll be getting a MUCH better pair, but was looking for a faster way _for now_ to shave Ted's pads and sanatary area. It's not a huge deal, but thought if it was a matter of adjusting something it'd hold me over until then. 

I was looking at getting the Andis AGC Super 2 Speed, UltraEdge AGC 2-Speed or powergroom. At the grooming salon I'm at we use teh super 2 speed on most of the dogs.

And you're completely right; they are going to be chucked. I was just looking for a quick fix.  Thank you for replying.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

You might try calling Wahl directly. I don't have their number off hand, but it's in the shop with my stuff from the KM-2 I got last month. They are REALLY helpful and friendly, and it's none of that "Press 1, press 2, press 3, press 1...". I spoke with a real person! 

I agree that a new pair would be worth it. I started grooming with the ACG Super 2. It's always worked great for me, but on the groomer boards I've read a lot of complaints about Andis products lately. That's why I decided on the Wahl for my new clipper. I love the KM-2 and have heard great thing about its durability and reliability.


----------

